# Best wax for dark colors?



## MidnightLS2 (May 28, 2007)

I am looking for a good wax or wax system for hand application. Recently I tried the Meguiar's Clay bar and 3-step Deep Crystal System, and after a good 8 hour work out I was hoping for better results. I have been looking into Porter Cable buffers and such but would like to hold off for now. Has anyone had good results with anything else applied by hand on dark colors?


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Most people say Zaino, I haven't tried it though. I have had really good results with Meguiar's #7 polish and then follow it up with their #26 hi tech yellow wax. It really brought out the shine and deepness on my 02 black SS Camaro. I use it on my GTO and it has a nice wet look.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

It's good that you clayed. Great, actually. I get really good results by claying then following up with Klasse All In One (red jug) and hitting it with coats of Klasse Sealent (silver jug) when needed.

If I recall correctly, the Meguiar's three stage is three different liquids in smallish red containers, right? I used to use that. It's good -- but you just don't get that deep, wet look that you will with Klasse.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Where can you purchase the Klasse products?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.autogeek.net/klasse


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks, I was hoping to be able to walk in to a store and buy it.


----------



## MidnightLS2 (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for your input. I have owned nothing but dark colored cars and have always gotten good results with the average wax found in most stores (Meguiars, Mothers, etc..). However the GTO is by far the nicest looking car I have owned, yet it has been the most difficult to achieve the super deep wet look I desire. I have heard good things about Klasse and Zaino, but after some research on the two I think I will give the Klasse a try first. From what Ive read it seems like Klasse will give me what I want easier than the Zaino system. But theres only one way to find out.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Zaino is the best i've ever tried!! Its really easy to apply and wipe off, extremely durable and long lasting. the shine and depth is absolutely amazing!! second to none!! check it out at www.zainostore.com. you won't be disappointed!!1 :cheers btw.. my car is phantom black metallic


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

*Best wax for dark colors*

Brazilian girls like a mixture of parrafin and beeswax. Finish it off with some talcum powder.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> Brazilian girls like a mixture of parrafin and beeswax. Finish it off with some talcum powder.


:rofl: :rofl: :willy: :cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I use Zaino on my car because it is not a daily driver. It is better than Klasse, but take more time. I use Klasse on my daily driver and customer daily drivers with good results.


----------



## DLGII (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a 06 Spice Red A4 Goat. I bought the Klasse pack and it is worth it. You need to have some time to do it right. I mainly it for my seal and shine purposes, this is not a all the time wax but it is worth the money and wait. For more common waxes go with the meguairs NexGen wax. The new formula works well. Steps to follow, clean paint with clay bar, then use a cleaner wax, remove, then apply a pure polish, remove, then apply your regular wax. I did those steps but used the klasse sealant then my NexGen wax and it did a beautiful job. Tiny water beads all over. Always MicroFiber Towels, nothing else!!!!


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

*zaino*

i'm super happy with zaino. i have put on 4 coats and it just gets better. the color looks bright and amazing when the car is clean. now thats it stopped raining every day i can wash it more often.


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

*wax*

I like the meguier's glaze then the #26..used to do the polish but the glaze gets the deep look I like..gets lots of looks too when Im out:cheers


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*There's No Shine Like*



MidnightLS2 said:


> I am looking for a good wax or wax system for hand application. Recently I tried the Meguiar's Clay bar and 3-step Deep Crystal System, and after a good 8 hour work out I was hoping for better results. I have been looking into Porter Cable buffers and such but would like to hold off for now. Has anyone had good results with anything else applied by hand on dark colors?




If you're looking for something relatively easy to use by hand, try Mothers Reflections.

It's a synthetic so it has good durability and gives a deep glow on dark colors like a Natural Carnauba. Reflections has some light cleaning properties so it is a one-step product. 

If you want additional depth you can follow it up with Reflections Top Coat. Top Coat doesn't have any cleaners in it so you can get a layering effect.

And .... if you prefer more shine (The Bama Bling ) than depth, then you might consider Mothers FX Synwax. It's also a one-step product with very light cleaners in it.

Rollin


----------



## rednari (Dec 16, 2006)

Life is about value. So the wax I use is Turtle wax Platinum, and between waxings, their detailer. Their is no reason to pay more for wax. It is a compound of carnuba wax and silicon polymers and thus provides a deep as well as brilliant shine. It layers well too with repeated use. So, unless you compete in Concours, it is the perfect wax for street driven cars. It is applied easily and buffs off easily without leaving behind chalky or difficult to remove product. Therefore, it works well for hand application and removal. 

You should also get the Porter Cable polisher-buffer. It will not burn through the paint, but does do a credible job as a polisher. It is not a buffer and will not buff out well weathered or damaged paint. I have used it with Mothers and Tropicare polishing compounds with good results, but any quality compound will do. It also eliminates the need to clay the car to remove dirt before waxing. With just a little more time and effort than claying, polishing the car before waxing provides better results than claying alone.

Thereafter, wax can be applied by hand or polisher and then machine polished to a briliant finish. Here, the polisher save you time as well as effort while providing a better finish than hand polishing.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Try tropicare. I got a sample pack from them a while ago and I really like the way the car looked after I was done with it.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I swear by Zaino (Z2 for shine)

Just look at the shine.

http://www.theforumlounge.com/v/BATMAN/?g2_page=4


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

second best wax/polish is Meguiars NXT


----------



## molecul (Aug 20, 2007)

Rejex is great stuff!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm going 3-4 coats of Zaino Z5 this weekend with Special Effects Accelerator. With some Z6 Gloss Enhancer inbetween waxes. I've been using Meguiars NXT and have been impressed with the shine and durability it has provided.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I use NXT on my beater truck.


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

What I've used on my black GTO so far:

Zaino: Z-5 topped with Z-CS. Looks great, lasts a long time.
Unbeatable shine on medium to light colored vehicles, IMO. I use it on my green TA. 

Meguiar's NXT. Looks slightly better than Zaino but doesn't last as long. 

Pinnacle Souveran liquid carnauba wax. Looks better than Zaino and Meguiar's, has more depth than both but doesn't last as long. This is what I currently use on my GTO.


----------



## GTO Slim (Oct 1, 2007)

cpowell said:


> i'm super happy with zaino. i have put on 4 coats and it just gets better. the color looks bright and amazing when the car is clean. now thats it stopped raining every day i can wash it more often.


Was the picture in your avatar before the zaino? I think I see dirt and water spots!  LOL!


----------



## pgraider (Jun 13, 2006)

I just bought a porter cable polisher and used it a couple of times and love it. The best wax that I fould out there is Adams Polishes. I've tried just about everything else out ther and Adams seems to be the best.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Fukken Wax!!! Just kidding

Lane's Carnauba?

Zymol, maybe?


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Wax*

Might want to try this, All Pro Yellow Wax, a good Spray Highlighter (race glaze is good) Orbital Buffer and a good Micor Fiber Clothe. Apply the yellow wax with some spray highlighter, let haze up, then take the orbital buffer with the micro fiber clothe between the buffer and the car, take the haze off and then wipe down with the spray highlighter when done. Make sure you get the Yellow Wax from a good paint store, it has to be 100% Carduba Wax..
KICKSO6


----------

